# Holiday



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Calais to Metz 300 miles

Metz to Lucerne 226 miles

Lucerne to Salo on Lake Garda 226 miles

I intend to do this trip the week after next. I thought I'd break it up into a three day drive, stay at Garda for a week and a three day drive back.

I'm going to follow one of Russell's route's.

Any tips about overnight stops?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I found a nice small friendly site just out of Lucerne and posted it in the MHF directory. Can't remember its name. Or maybe you aim at aires, which I know very little about. 

I found Garda very commercial round the south end as a matter of info, if you haven't been before. North end much queiter and more scenic.

Have a good one.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi sorry to butt in here, but Hampshire Man do you think the area you are talking about would be a nice place to go in the winter or would it be more a summer destination ?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you know? I haven't a clue. 

I would reckon it would be fairly bleak in northern Italy in the winter unless you are in the mountains of course, but then that's skiing or winter sports in general and I love Italy for that.


----------



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Very good municipal site in Metz with an aire at the entrance and Acceuil Camping Car inside as well as regular camping prices. Short walk to town. Free wifi. It's in the database somewhere...

Camping International Lido at Lucerne- easy to find and in the database.

G


----------



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, We're planning to stop at Metz. Can't find the swiss site though. I'll have another look when I've got more time!
Sometimes work gets in the way of play!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the link to the one I entered in the site directory

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3707

Good luck


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the site in Lucerne/ Luzern - it's a very pleasant walk or cycle around the lakeside into town where there is a lot to see.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches

and their site:

http://www.camping-international.ch/web_final/camping_luzern_news_e.html

G


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi, Billybobwest.

What date are you going from calais, as we are travelling a similar route on 7th july, we are heading for the dolomites.

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> Do you know? I haven't a clue.
> 
> I would reckon it would be fairly bleak in northern Italy in the winter unless you are in the mountains of course, but then that's skiing or winter sports in general and I love Italy for that.


Thanks probably not the sort of place for us to head for at that time of year then............I don't think I am up to skiing :wink:


----------

